# Needing homes asap!!



## Matthewsrats (10 mo ago)

Three of my females got pregnant and i had no idea about this until today! This was a total accident and I have no space to keep them as already have 20, (boy cage 10, female cage 10) we can keep some of the babies like two girls and two boys from each moma but that is maximum and I have a feeling one of my rats are gonna have a huge litter soon I live in Alva but I can travel certain distances to get these babies a home since I am desperate. I will not charge any money at all, all I need is someone who has the right kind of cage and info on rats to keep these babies safe and happy


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Gah! Wish I could take some. I live in the US though.

Also: I wish you luck!


----------



## Matthewsrats (10 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> Gah! Wish I could take some. I live in the US though.
> 
> Also: I wish you luck!


Aww man! That’s okay I just hope I’m able to get them good homes, thank you for the good luck


----------



## Whiskersinwyoming (8 mo ago)

I assume you aren't talking about Alva, Oklahoma?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow. That is going to be a lot of rats.
Are you sure all 3 females are pregnant? Is it because they are looking round? If so, they will most likely have their babies within a week or so.
I really encourage you to look for support straight away, before the babies are born, unless you are in a position to set up 3 birthing cages as well as housing the other rats you have.
Maybe phone around/look on internet for a rat rescue or RSPCA near you, or even in a nearby town? They may be able to help?
Some people have kept 2 pregnant females in the same cage together during birth/newborn stage, but not all rat mums cope with this so they can sometimes need individual cages.

We experienced 2 sister rats being unexpectedly pregnant at the same time, plus we had the Dad as well, and we did stick with it and set up birthing cages for each mum as well as housing the Dad on his own until his little boys were old enough to live with him. But it was an expensive and time consuming exercise, plus we didn't have 20 or so other rats to care for like you do.
Hence my advice to reach out now and have some help in place in case you become overwhelmed.


----------



## Matthewsrats (10 mo ago)

Whiskersinwyoming said:


> I assume you aren't talking about Alva, Oklahoma?


No sorry it’s Alva in Scotland


----------



## Matthewsrats (10 mo ago)

ratbusters said:


> Wow. That is going to be a lot of rats.
> Are you sure all 3 females are pregnant? Is it because they are looking round? If so, they will most likely have their babies within a week or so.
> I really encourage you to look for support straight away, before the babies are born, unless you are in a position to set up 3 birthing cages as well as housing the other rats you have.
> Maybe phone around/look on internet for a rat rescue or RSPCA near you, or even in a nearby town? They may be able to help?
> ...


yes all three have now had their babies, in total there is 28 we need to put up for adoption! The moms were all okay together and babies seem healthy  I will be contacting my closest rspca tomorrow morning and I have some homes set up, I just would rather get them homes before going to the rspca since they have told me once before they have limited space and thank you for all the advice this helped a lot!  this wasn’t my first litter so I wasn’t too worried though.


----------

